# Bought me a Triomphe



## redondoaveb (Jan 16, 2011)

Picked this up today for a whopping $60.00. I got it cleaned up, now I'm going to start tear down. I'll be searching ebay to try to find period correct parts. I need wheels, freewheel (is this a 6 speed), front brake caliper, stem, handlebars and brake levers.

Should be a fun build!


----------



## Mapei (Feb 3, 2004)

Retro! See you on the streets.


----------



## Keith A (Jan 19, 2007)

Wow...only $60. Where did you get this steal?


----------



## redondoaveb (Jan 16, 2011)

Mapei said:


> Retro! See you on the streets.


Yeah, been wanting one for a while, couldn't pass this one up.


----------



## redondoaveb (Jan 16, 2011)

Keith A said:


> Wow...only $60. Where did you get this steal?


A buddy of mine had it and I knew he would never build it. A couple of tune ups and a little cash....


----------



## redondoaveb (Jan 16, 2011)

I've done a little bit of work to the bike. It was torn down, everything was cleaned and re-greased. Polished up the chrome the best I could (some pitting). Polished the shifters, front and rear derailleurs and seatpost (it's amazing what a buffing wheel and a jar of Mothers can do). Installed some inexpensive Weinmann wheels (for now). Now I need to find front and rear brake calipers, a stem and handlebars and a 6 speed freewheel. 

Here are some updated pics!


----------



## Keith A (Jan 19, 2007)

Very nice!


----------



## redondoaveb (Jan 16, 2011)

Keith A said:


> Very nice!


Thanks. Sure is a fun build!


----------



## redondoaveb (Jan 16, 2011)

*Finished!*


----------



## quikrick1 (Sep 28, 2011)

redondoaveb said:


> *Finished!*


*

WOW!! Excellent job. Very nice.*


----------



## redondoaveb (Jan 16, 2011)

quikrick1 said:


> WOW!! Excellent job. Very nice.


Thanks. Maiden ride later today.


----------



## paredown (Oct 18, 2006)

Very nice, great job on the clean up and polish.

What did you use to clean the main parts of the frame?

I just passed on a late 70s Super, because I was still researching it when the auction ended:mad2: Love those old Colnagos!


----------



## redondoaveb (Jan 16, 2011)

paredown said:


> Very nice, great job on the clean up and polish.
> 
> What did you use to clean the main parts of the frame?
> 
> I just passed on a late 70s Super, because I was still researching it when the auction ended:mad2: Love those old Colnagos!


Thanks for the compliment. I realize how much I wanted an old Colnago till I took it for a ride yesterday. I love this bike!

I used Simple Green for initial cleaning and since the frame wasn't clear coated I used No. 7 polishing compound to finish it up. Mothers with a buffing wheel for the aluminum polishing. 

I highly recommend finding another one to bid on, these bikes are soooooo cool.


----------



## Mike Overly (Sep 28, 2005)

Keith A said:


> Wow...only $60. Where did you get this steal?


That's the story he put on the internet in case his wife happens upon this thread. My whole stable only cost me $75, FWIW.


----------



## redondoaveb (Jan 16, 2011)

Mike Overly said:


> That's the story he put on the internet in case his wife happens upon this thread. My whole stable only cost me $75, FWIW.


Actually, I traded the wife for the bike. Not married but if I were, that probably would be the story that I would use.


----------

